# Anyone tried a Chemical Peel for wrinkles? Laser therapy? DIY a plus



## California-Gal (Nov 18, 2019)

Just curious....Have alot of wrinkles so hoped to buy something I can use at home but would consider outside options too. Thanks


----------



## Catlady (Nov 18, 2019)

I don't really have any advice.  I'm 77 and the wrinkles I have are expected and accepted by me.  But, I looked it up and here are some suggestions

https://www.healthline.com/health/b...get-rid-of-wrinkles#drink-lemon-balm-leaf-tea


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 20, 2019)

I had a chemical peel done at the dermatologist when I was about 38. Not for wrinkles but just to "refresh" my skin from sun damage. It was considered a medium peel as I have thick skin and doc said a light peel probably wouldn`t do anything. It worked really nicely but I HATED the 5 days it took to heal.My face felt very "tight" and was actually kind of suffocating to me.I am claustrophobic and that`s the feeling I had. My mom had a "heavy" peel done when she was around 60-you have to wear a mask type of thing after that kind-no way could I do that.


----------



## hellomimi (May 31, 2020)

The one that works best for me is AHA 30%+BHA 2% peeling solution from Deciem The Ordinary. I use this 10 minute mask once a week followed by deep moisturizer from the Abnormal beauty company.


----------



## Pecos (May 31, 2020)

One of the women where I worked had a chemical peel done and it looked pretty painful to me. She described it as feeling like a very bad sunburn. I could not detect any difference when she finished.


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2020)

I’ve never had any professional work done but I do use age appropriate cleansing and moisturizing products. I use all natural age defying ones. The one I’m currently using now is from a Canadian company called Jouviance . I also use a products by ANDALOU that are well priced but do what they claim. At the moment I have a fruit acid face mask on. Sometimes I add Retinol A or Vitamin C serum to my products to make them anti aging .

I don’t have any plans on getting any Cosmetic surgery or procedures since I believe I’ve earned these wrinkles and don’t desire a plasticized looking face.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2020)

I have always had very sensitive skin so I wouldn't try any of the above


----------



## win231 (Jun 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> One of the women where I worked had a chemical peel done and it looked pretty painful to me. She described it as feeling like a very bad sunburn. I could not detect any difference when she finished.


I'm sure she detected a _psychological _difference.


----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2020)

I haven't had one, but my mom got her hands done at my suggestion. They where done professionally. She had 2 weeks downtime, but the results were completely gorgeous and she was so happy. It would depend on the thickness of the skin, the location of the wrinkles etc.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 25, 2020)

I wouldn't trust any cosmetic surgery or procedures. It may work for some but you see some people who have had botox on the lips, for example, and sadly it does not compliment the person (in my opinion). My grandmother always used coal tar soap to wash, never wore makeup, just added a bit of face powder when she went out and hardly had any wrinkles in her later years. If I used that soap I think my skin would be so so tight it would look as if I had been botoxed as nothing would move!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm sure she detected a _psychological _difference.


Good point


----------

